# Diseño de cajas 1000W. Problema con los filtros o los tweeters, se  queman.



## soundtrack (Dic 7, 2008)

Hola!

Después de investigar mucho por la red nos pusimos a construirunas un PA modular de unos 10.000W con cajas de 1000W. Para ello a cada una de las cajas le hemos montado un cono de 15" EMINENCE KILOMAX PRO 15A y un tweeter EMINENCE EMD2002S-8 de las siguientes características:

*EMINENCE KILOMAX PRO 15A*

Nominal Basket Diameter         15", 381mm
Nominal Impedance                  8 ohms
Power Rating                    
   Watts                                    1250W 
   Music Program                       2500W
Resonance                               41Hz
Usable Frequency Range          44Hz-1500Hz
Sensitivity                                95.5
Magnet Weight                        109 oz
Gap Height                               0.375", 9.53mm
Voice Coil Diameter                   4", 101.6mm


*EMINENCE EMD2002S-8*

1" middle-high tone driver
Impedanz 8 Ohm
40W RMS
Frequenzy range 1,5 kHz - 20 kHz
105db/w/m

Construimos un filtro que cortaba a 1,8kHz y le introducimos una red L-PAD para atenuar 6dB al tweeter para que la caja no sonara muy "chillona". 
El filtro es de 3er orden con C1=6,8uF, C2=22uF y L1=0,56mH. La red L-PAD para atenuar los 6dB tiene dos resistencias de 2,7ohms de 20W en serie (R1) y una de 8ohms de 20W en paralelo con el tweeter (R2).

Las pruebas iniciales fueron un éxito y el sonido que sabacan las cajas bastante bueno. Pero al ponerlas a funcionar con una etapa T.AMP TA2400 MK-X (2x1200W @ 4ohms) al rato el tweeter comenzó a hacer ruidos extraños dejando de funcionar. Los filtros (aparentemente la red L-PAD) se quemaron y comenzó a salir humo de algunas las cajas. Y no sólo eso, algunas de las bobinas de los filtros acabaron con el plástico derretido.

Pensamos que al alcanzar tanta temperatura la madera de la caja se quemó, algunas soldarudas se soltaron y eso provocó algún cortocircuito. De hecho algunas de las resistencias cerámicas se habían roto en varios pedazos.


Parecía que el problema era de la red L-PAD, que no soportaba tanta potencia, así que hemos hecho pruebas sin ella pero el problema continúa. En un momento dado el tweeter comienza a hacer igualmente unos ruidos muy raros y de repente deja de sonar (prueba a plena potencia durante unos 10 minutos). Para descartar cosas probamos con otro filtro, el DN-20 de Monacor, pero ahora lo que ha ocurrido es que el tweeter se ha quemado.

Tenemos una hipótesis: nosotros le enviamos a la caja 1200W que el cono de 15" en teoría podría disipar el solo. Pero este cono sólo reproduce hasta 1500Hz, la energía restante repartida por la otra parte del espectro sonoro se la lleva el tweeter. Esta potencia podría ser superior a los 40W que soporta y por eso se quema. Es decir, que el cono de 15" puede gastar 1200W pero sólo en su rango de frecuencia de trabajo. Si en la otra parte del espectro llega más energía éste no puede encargase de ella y se la lleva el tweeter que sí puede reproducirla.

No sé si este argumento tiene mucho sentido, pero de ser cierto no sé como solucionar el problema.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 7, 2008)

Tu teoría es correcta.
Regla bruta pero efectiva para calcular potencias de parlantes: 
60% de la potencia está entre los 20Hz y 1KHz. Hablamos de los woofers.
30% entra en el rango de 1KHz a 4KHz, medios.
20% de 4KHz en adelante. Tweeters.
No te guíes por esta regla como algo muy exacto, sólo sirve para estimar los números.

Con 1200W tenés alrededor del 40% (algo entre 400 y 500W) en el tweeter de tu sistema. Estimado muy a ojo y en el aire. O lo atenúas (y mucho) o vas a seguir quemándolos. La potencia de los componentes de la red de atenuación tiene que estar de acuerdo a las caídas que querés lograr.

De todas maneras, te recomendaría que si estás buscando 10KW de potencia, hagas un sistema bi o triamplificado, es la mejor manera de lograr un buen sonido, además de no volverte loco quemando cosas.

Saludos


----------



## soundtrack (Dic 7, 2008)

Muchas gracias por la información y el consejo. Lo cierto es que estábamos pensamos muy seriamente lo de la biamplificación como una solución posible. Lo seguiremos valorando!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 7, 2008)

De nada.


----------

